# 9 cách tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả nhất



## Mebop8818 (19/3/19)

Tổng hợp 9 cách tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả nhất giúp “đàn ông Việt” lấy lại phong độ chỉ trong thời gian ngắn. Bài viết sau đây đúc kết từ những kinh nghiệm thực tế cho kết quả tối ưu nhất. Đừng bỏ lỡ bất kỳ mục nào các bạn nhé!

*1. Tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên bằng thực phẩm giàu Kẽm*






_Bổ sung kẽm giúp tăng sản sinh testoserone nội sinh, tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả nhất_
​Kẽm là thành phần không thể thiếu trong quá trình sản sinh Testosterone(hormone sinh dục nam). Sử dụng những loại thực phẩm nhiều kẽm sẽ giúp tăng sản sinh testoserone, giúp tăng cường sinh lý, tăng tinh dịch cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng. Kẽm vốn rất cần thiết để nam giới trở nên mạnh mẽ. Nguồn kẽm tốt có trong một số thực phẩm như: Hàu biển, đậu Hà Lan, thịt màu đỏ… Hoặc có thể bổ sung vi chất Kẽm trong _sản phẩm tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man._

*2. Tăng cường sinh lý nhờ cải thiện thói quen ăn uống*






_“Quý ông” có thói quen uống nhiều rượu, bia, đồ cay nóng và nhiều dầu mỡ có nguy cơ mắc các bệnh lý về nam giới cao hơn rất nhiều_​
Các “quý ông” nên tránh xa những thói quen ăn uống không lành mạnh, đặc biệt với rượu, bia, đồ cay nóng và nhiều mỡ. Vì chúng làm mất cân bằng hormone Testosterone, ngăn chặn quá trình sản sinh hormone sinh dục này. Chính vì vậy “quý ông” có thói quen uống nhiều rượu, bia, đồ cay nóng và nhiều dầu mỡ có nguy cơ mắc các bệnh lý về nam giới cao; và thường xuyên có những _dấu hiệu tinh trùng yếu_. Lưu ý tránh ăn quá nhiều và nên nhập cuộc sau bữa ăn ít nhất 1 tiếng.

*3. Tập luyện thường xuyên giúp cải thiện sinh lý*






_Biện pháp tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên, hiệu quả nhất là thực hiện những bài tập như: tập tạ, bài tập kegel, chạy bộ…_​
Các nghiên cứu cho thấy, cả nam giới và nữ giới nếu tập luyện thường xuyên sẽ có đời sống tình dục hạnh phúc hơn. Thực tế đã chứng minh điều đó là đúng. Nam giới vận động giúp cơ thể sản sinh nhiều testosterone; giúp tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên, tăng cường lưu thông mạch máu tới “cậu” nhỏ tốt hơn và ngăn ngừa các bệnh lý nam. Vì vậy, hãy bắt đầu ngay với những bài tập đơn giản để tăng cường sinh lý cũng như bảo vệ sức khỏe bản thân. Muốn có biện pháp tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên, hiệu quả nhất bạn có thể thực hiện những bài tập như: tập tạ, bài tập kegel, chạy bộ…

*4. Làm việc khoa học, giảm áp lực cần thiết*






_Làm việc khoa học và luôn giữ tâm lý thoải mái là một cách tuyệt vời để giảm căng thẳng và cải thiện sức khỏe bản thân_​
Căng thẳng khiến nhu cầu tình dục giảm sút, dễ mắc các chứng như: yếu sinh lý, xuất tinh sớm, rối loạn cương dương… Stress làm tăng nhịp tim và tăng huyết áp, 2 yếu tố này làm giảm ham muốn và hiệu suất tình dục. Làm việc khoa học và luôn giữ tâm lý thoải mái là một cách tuyệt vời để giảm căng thẳng và cải thiện sức khỏe bản thân. Chia sẻ, tâm sự cùng đối tác để giải tỏa căng thẳng và gần gũi nhau hơn.

*5. Tránh xa thuốc lá là cách bảo vệ sức khỏe, tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên*






_Hút thuốc lá gây tổn hại mạch máu, tổn thương mô “cậu nhỏ”, có thể hạn chế khả năng cương_​
Hút thuốc là nguyên nhân hàng đầu gây bất lực ở nam giới. Ngoài ra, hút quá nhiều thuốc lá cũng gây tổn hại mạch máu, tổn thương mô “cậu nhỏ”, có thể hạn chế khả năng cương. Đàn ông hút thuốc nhiều có xu hướng dương vật nhỏ hơn, rối loạn cương dương, chất lượng tinh trùng giảm sút.

*6. Tránh quan hệ thô bạo*






_Quan hệ thô bạo có thể gây chấn thương “cậu nhỏ” làm ảnh hưởng tới khả năng cương cứng_
​Quan hệ thô bạo là một điều kiêng kị. Vì nó ảnh hưởng tới cả 2 người và đặc biệt nó có thể gây chấn thương “cậu nhỏ” làm ảnh hưởng tới khả năng cương cứng. Vì vậy, hãy quan hệ một cách an toàn để bảo vệ bạn và đối phương.

*7. Hạn chế thủ dâm là cách tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả cho các chàng trai trẻ*






_Thủ dâm nhiều sẽ giảm khả năng cương cứng và rất dễ bị xuất tinh sớm_​
Theo nghiên cứu khoa học: Thủ dâm có lợi cho sức khỏe nhưng với tần suất hợp lý. Nhưng thủ dâm nhiều sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn tới đời sống tình dục cũng như sức khỏe. Vì nó làm giảm khả năng cương cứng và xuất tinh. Đồng thời ảnh hưởng tới “tâm lý”, khi thủ dâm bạn thường lén lút. Điều này ảnh hưởng mạnh tới “cậu nhỏ” và sẽ làm bạn suất tinh sớm khi “yêu”. Vì vậy, để có một cuộc sống tình dục lành mạnh và tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả nhất, bạn cần hạn chế thủ dâm.

*8. Đừng bỏ lỡ màn dạo đầu*






_Màn dạo đầu sẽ làm ấm “cậu nhỏ” giúp cho cậu nhỏ “mạnh mẽ” hơn, giúp lưu thông mạch máu ở “cậu nhỏ” tốt hơn khi quan hệ_​
Phần lớn “phái mạnh” không hiểu được tầm quan trọng của màn dạo đầu. Dành khoảng thời gian phù hợp cho màn dạo đầu sẽ làm ấm “cậu nhỏ” giúp cho cậu nhỏ “mạnh mẽ” khi làm chuyện ấy. Giúp lưu thông mạch máu ở “cậu nhỏ” tốt hơn khi quan hệ. Đồng thời, màn dạo đầu giúp 2 người tăng cảm giác khi “yêu”.

*9. Yêu thường xuyên hơn giúp cân bằng hormone trong cơ thể*






_Yêu thường xuyên vừa khẳng định được “chất phái mạnh”, vừa giúp tăng cường sức khỏe cho nam giới_​
Cách hữu hiệu cũng như đơn giản nhất để tăng cường hàm lượng testotsterol là bằng cách yêu thường xuyên hơn. Yêu thường xuyên vừa khẳng định được “chất phái mạnh” cũng như giúp tăng cường sức khỏe cho nam giới. Bên cạnh đó, yêu thường xuyên giúp cơ thể cân bằng hormone, _cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng hiệu quả._
Bài viết vừa tổng hợp 9 cách tăng cường sinh lý nam tự nhiên hiệu quả nhất. Hy vọng anh em có thể áp dụng ngay hôm nay để cải thiện sức khỏe bản thân; đặc biệt hơn là kéo lại phong độ vốn có thể hiện “Chất phái mạnh” trong mắt chị em.


----------

